# 10 things you will never do with Ki



## Withered Soul (Apr 13, 2003)

1. Fly
2. Dye your hair blonde
3. Shoot fireballs out of your hand
4. Set yourself on fire
5. Make your eyes completly white
6. Teleport yourself across the room
7. Move objects without touching them
8. Know someone's behind you without them making a sound
9. Make dust form a circle around you then make it dissapear
10. Go at super-human speed


----------



## chufeng (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree with all of it, EXCEPT #8...

...and you watch too much Dragonball-Z
my kids love it...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Kroy (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I agree with all of it, EXCEPT #8...
> 
> ...and you watch too much Dragonball-Z
> ...



LOL:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree with all except #'s 7 & 8 both.

#7) I can use my 'KI' and ask someone to move an object, or more than likely, someone asks me  ?


#8) If you mean by Sound you mean wave lengths that include motion through the air or wall or floor. Also, if the person behind you steps into the Light and casts a shadow 

Nice list, and yes you watch to mch of the 'Z'


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 13, 2003)

My 9 year old daughter has spent the last several years doing her absolute best to sneak up on me.  She has yet to pull it off.  Sometimes it is just as simple as her pant legs rubbing together, the sound of her feet padding along the tile floor, the movement of air near me, etc.

Sometimes I just "know" she is there.

So #8 I would dispute, though I don't necessarily say that without a doubt it is just qi...  Sure, you can use a large number of explanations to describe what is going on that allows me to just "know" she is there.  One of those explanations is that my qi, when extended, senses the movement of the other person's qi, and when they come in contact I am "alerted" of the other person's intent.

There are other more Western and "scientific" sounding explanations, but I don't know that there are many that sound any less strange than the movement of qi.  If you know of one, feel free to post it!

As for the others:

1. Fly - Depends on what I had for dinner the night before! :fart:

2. Dye your hair blonde - Why would I want to do that?

3. Shoot fireballs out of your hand - Maybe not from my hands, but after I've had chili or enchiladas...  Well, just stay out from behind me! :fart:

4. Set yourself on fire - See #3 above, and imagine an accidental discharge while in confined spaces... :fart:

5. Make your eyes completly white - I don't need qi to do that...  I use my mutant abilities to make my eyes completely white!

6. Teleport yourself across the room - Well, I don't think it counts as "teleportation," but if I do it just right, I can darn near blow myself across the room after eating enough saurkraut! :fart:

7. Move objects without touching them - See replies to #s 1, 3, 4 and 6 above!

8. Know someone's behind you without them making a sound - Been discussed.

9. Make dust form a circle around you then make it dissapear - Well, not dust, exactly, but certainly gas! :fart:

10. Go at super-human speed - See reply to #6 above! :fart:

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Apr 13, 2003)

Yiliquan1,

You must be "infaltulated" with methane...

If you aren't careful you might have an infartion...

Where were you yesterday???

chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Apr 13, 2003)

Inflatulated NOT infaltuated...Damn, I can't even make a good pun without screwing it up. 

chufeng


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *My 9 year old daughter has spent the last several years doing her absolute best to sneak up on me.  She has yet to pull it off.  Sometimes it is just as simple as her pant legs rubbing together, the sound of her feet padding along the tile floor, the movement of air near me, etc.
> 
> Sometimes I just "know" she is there.
> ...



Dude. Don't ever come up here to K-Town and eat our Cajun food... you'll blow the town right off the face of the earth!  (just joking)


----------



## chufeng (Apr 13, 2003)

Yiliquan1's ability is a popcorn fart when compared to Yilisifu's...

 
chufeng


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 13, 2003)

i go at super-human speed, at least my wife says so..........


----------



## chufeng (Apr 13, 2003)

Richard,

Oh, excuse me, you're having sex...I'll come back in 30 seconds.

 
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 13, 2003)

My skill at projectile flatulence is a gift!  Five bucks says I can knock Yiliquan 1 down if we go butt to butt.


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 13, 2003)

I love ya Dad, but I ain't goin' butt to butt with ya...  I remember some choice daytime training at the old Maple street school, and I will simply never challenge your skills with expelling noxious fumes...

Who's the Master?

SIFU!!!  Sho'Nuff ain't got nuthin' on you...  

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *i go at super-human speed, at least my wife says so.......... *



Poor wife :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari

ps. sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Richard,
> 
> Oh, excuse me, you're having sex...I'll come back in 30 seconds.
> ...


 (27.5 seconds later)    well, what do you want?


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 14, 2003)

You last THAT long?  Tell me your secret!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 15, 2003)

Actually, a little known fact about sex that I remember reading somewhere is that Canadian men have the longest average endurance during sex... 


Sadly, it's still only 3 and a half minutes. We gotta go back to the gym, folks.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 15, 2003)

Cold tends to make the skin go numb...that would explain why Canadians "last longer."


----------



## theletch1 (May 4, 2003)

> Cold tends to make the skin go numb...that would explain why Canadians "last longer."



Nah, maybe it just takes them a little longer to figure out what's going on   Unfortunatly, I'm WAY too perceptive:wah:


----------



## sweeper (May 6, 2003)

as to knowing people are behind you..  They don't have to make a sound, they just have to disrupt sound and air flow.

I mean, we as humans can hear alot more than you pay attention to, most people don't make it a point to listen to those floresant lights fumming or the light bulbs or even the TV or CRT in front of you, but we still perceve these things. When people walk behind you it disrupts the way sound refrats and the way air flows..  well at leaste that's what I notice, but than again I don't realy know much about chi


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

